# England: TBS Telecom Billing Services & Persolvo



## galdikas (21 April 2004)

Auch in England werden von einer *TBS Telecom Billing Systems Ltd.* massenhaft Rechnungen für nie geführte Sextelefonate versandt, die dann von einer *Persolvo Debt Collection Ltd.* (zwischenzeitlich auch von einer *Procol International Ltd.*)  unter Androhung von Vollstreckungsmaßnahmen eingetrieben werden:



			
				BBC schrieb:
			
		

> *Adult Chat Lines - Telecom Billing Services Ltd*
> 20th January 2004
> 
> Watchdog viewer J. T. received an unexpected bill from TBS for £284. The bill, addressed to 'the occupier', was for calls made from a mobile phone to an adult line. J. lives with his 71 year old mother. Neither he or his mother had rung the sex line - they don't even own a mobile phone.
> ...



Dieser schwedische Doppelgeschaeftsführer ist zudem Inhaber der TBS-Domain http://tbstelecom.co.uk/. Beide (Briefkasten-)Gesellschaften sind unter derselben Adresse 

18 FORTY AVENUE, WEMBLEY, MIDDLESEX HA9 8JP

eingetragen; das ist die Anschrift der Anwaltskanzlei

Fradoon Raee & Co.   ( andere Schreibweise: Ferydon Raei )
FCCA Charted Certified Accountants - VAT / PAYE
18 Forty Avenue 
Wembley
Middlesex
HA9 8JP
Tel: +44(0)20 8904 4600
Fax: +44(0)20 8904 5700

In Dänemark war eine dänische TBS *Telecom Billing Systems ApS* schon vor etlichen Jahren wegen zweifelhafter Rechnungsversendung belangt worden ( http://www.fs.dk/jura/fjura/sager/99tbs.htm ). In Deutschland benannte sich die Hamburger *TBS Kommunikation (Deutschland) GmbH* in *IBC Kommunikationsdienste Hamburg GmbH* - inzwischen ist die auch hier durch Rechnungsversenderei aufgefallene IBC gelöscht. Dieselben dänischen Beteiligten finden sich jetzt bei den (Briefkasten-)Firmen *ATS Audiovisual Telecom Services GmbH*, *HFM Hamburger Forderungsmanagement GmbH*, *D SMS Telekommunikation GmbH* usw. - in enger Verbindung zur Persolvo Inkasso GmbH, die schon für die IBC Hamburg aktiv war. 

Dieselben Namen finden sich auch bei den (zwischenzeitlich in Konkurs gegangenen) dänischen Mutter-Firmen IBC International ( früherer Name: MSB ), Persolvo Inkasso A/S, CALL IT A/S uvm.

Die HFM versandte Rechnungen für angebliche Forderungen einer *MDI Media Directa Internacional S.L., Sevilla.*, die vom selben dänischen Geschäftsführer geleitet wird wie die D SMS GmbH. Die MDI ist unter derselben Adresse eingetragen wie eine Firma, die sich früher MSB-TSB S.L.  nannte, und jetzt als *IBC SISTEMAS DE AUDIOTEX, S.L.* firmiert - geleitet von drei Dänen; dem Geschäftsführern der HFM, vom Geschäftsführer der D SMS und dem (ehemaligen) Geschäftsführer der dänischen Tele Team Work ApS und der deutschen Speed Work GmbH.

In Wien hatte eine (die?) IBC Ende 2000 einen Musterprozeß verloren, in dem es um Telefonsex-Rechnungen ging ( http://www.konsument.at/seiten/p1550.htm ).

Englisches TBS-Beschwerdeforum:  http://www.grumbletext.co.uk/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=371

gal.

*[Virenscanner: Namen entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (22 April 2004)

Interessant ist in dem BBC-Artikel auch die "Stellungnahme" von TBS:



> TBS said
> 
> "All names and addresses are taken in good faith. When a wrong address has been billed the phone number is passed onto their debt recovery service who will deal with it as they see fit."
> 
> "Some customers go to extraordinary lengths to avoid paying bills. Some are in denial or don't wish to believe their partner or relative has made the call."



Hört sich ja genauso an, wie die Standardantwort der deutschen Dialerdrücker...[/url]


----------

